# Who Used This?



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been collecting Siegley planes for some time now.
But I've never seen this before!















The plane is a Siegley 2# Adjustable from around 1886.
I've always wondered what the two holes in the skate were for.
But I had no idea you could do this with them.

The closest thing I've seen to a system like this would be a Fales.
When I first saw it I thought it may be a Patternmakers plane.
But a lot of the over 80 blades have really complex profiles.
Which makes me think it's a system for making architraves!















A lot of people think that the two holes in the main body skate of the 1886 Siegley
were drilled by the owners.
But they appear in all of the 1886 planes.
It was the only time Siegley made them with the holes.
Obviously to do this.

I know nothing about what I've got here other than it's just wonderful!
Does anyone out there have any information or knowledge of this type of setup?

Trevor.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

The closest thing I could find was this, noting the holes in that location. 
http://www.handplanepatents.com/no-216979-improvement-in-bench-planes-jacob-siegley-1878/

By the way....."Nice...!!"
Love Siegley planes.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

That's funny it hasn't happened before.
You just throw my own website at me!

The sites still not finished but when it is the buy now option will be remove, and all of the 
patents cleaned and resorted will be free to all!
The price is only there at the moment to stop the hole thing from being swiped before its finished.

But back to the Siegley, as far as is known apart from the patent model the plane your referring to was never produced.
Siegley's 2# adjustable's were made without the holes until the 1886 model but not after.

As a mad Siegley collector this plane has going.
The plane itself is in great condition, it's the first time I've been able to see that the brass wheel screws on the fence and 
sliding section were actually nickel plate originally.

I'm just hoping there's someone out there who understands the way this plane was used, as it appears here.

Cheers.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I would think it would do the same jobs as a Stanley 45, with maybe some crossover into the 55 judging by the number of cutters. Having that sample box of shapes is really cool.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey Tom when I first saw it I thought all the piece in the box were samples to but their not.
They work like a patternmakers plane when screwed in place between the skates.















This is just some of the over 150 parts that make it all up.









There are 50 of the wooden pieces that form hollows and rounds,
and a few other shapes I have no idea of!









Apart from the blades to make the hollows and rounds there are over 30 complex cutters.
Here's some of them all hand made, some almost 2 inch's wide.









I've got a basic understanding of what it all is, but I'm hoping someone can nail it down for me.
I'd love to know the history and application of all this.
Even the box it's in is Chestnut with hand cut dovetails!

Cheers.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

That's a fantastic design. It's a transformer molding plane. The trouble with the 55 is that the cutter is just hanging out in the air. These wooden pieces give the iron a throat like a regular molding plane would. I use a 55 as a last resort sometimes, if I don't have the right profile in a molding plane, but you have to have the perfect piece of wood with the grain coming up out of it in the right direction. This would work a LOT better.

This is the single best design for a multi-plane that I've ever seen. I'll keep my set of Hollows and Rounds, but this is cool.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's very cool! I'm starting to think I want to replace my combination plane with a wooden plow, but if I do I may see if I can convert it to something like this. That's a fantastic design.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that is awesome. How did you manage to find such a complete set?? 
Just goes to show what a genius Siegley really was. Very cool. Thanks for posting


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

BZawat said:


> Wow that is awesome. How did you manage to find such a complete set??
> Just goes to show what a genius Siegley really was.


It was sitting on a auction site with no one bothering about it.
I was the only bidder I think Siegley's planes often go unnoticed because there's no name on them.
For that reason they don't get listed correctly.
But lucky me I got the hole thing for a song!

As to the genius of the man I hope there's a salute of him in your town somewhere, he deserves one!

The more I look at it the more I'm sure it's 100% Siegley.
The handmade blades had me for awhile, it made wonder if it wasn't all put together but a tradesman.
But what's loosely referred to as a type 5 Siegley is the only time the two holes in the skate appear in the production of the 2#.
So whatever they were for it was short lived.
Siegley made a range of blades for the 2# but they were nowhere near the size of these.
I'm thinking he wasn't tooled up to produce such large blades.
And because it was such a limited run, he simple had them handmade.

Either way as a collector of Siegley planes.
I think I've got a real gem here.

Cheers.


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Just came across one of these a coupl weeks back. Wasn't too sure what is was all about, either. Now that I know, I reckon I'll head back up there and hope it's still available. Kit wasn't quite as complete as what you have, but there were several cutters and blocks. Here's hoping I didn't walk away from a one-chance type situation. Thanks for the post and the info.

WCT


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Camden said:


> Kit wasn't quite as complete as what you have, but there were several cutters and blocks.


 
Did the box look the same?
And were the blades handmade?

Sorry for picking your brain but every bit of information help!

Cheers.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

That thing is amazing. I want one.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

another cool find.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

you've got a real time capsule there.


----------

